# Forellenteich belgien raum aachen



## maenni50 (16. August 2006)

Hallo.
Kaum angemeldet und schon ne Frage.

Ich suche Forellenteiche in Belgien nähe Aachen.
Kennt ihr welche und könnt mir helfen.

Danke im vorraus.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## he_ad (16. August 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich belgien raum aachen*

Hi!
Kenne nur einen hinter Maaseik wen dir das nicht zu weit ist... 
hier haste mal nen link!
http://www.searchforu.nl/details/1a5e715500/Flamingo+Forellenvijver
MFG |kopfkrat 
Bernd T.


----------



## krauthis7 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich belgien raum aachen*

hy ich kenne auch nur 2 einmal in mecheln -niederlande geöffnet von 8-12 preis 12,50,-
und einmal in hasselt -belgien -lustige forelle geöfnet von 7-17 preis 7,- bilder hier http://www.krauthis7.de/html/forellen-paul.html
hoffe ich konnte dir helfen gruß krauthis7


----------



## maenni50 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich belgien raum aachen*

Danke euch beiden.Wer nochwas kennt immer weiter hier rein.

Danke!|wavey:


----------



## mjan (16. August 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich belgien raum aachen*

Vielleicht auch etwas zu weit, aber es gibt noch den hier:

http://www.bergeinde.com


----------



## wolfgang 58 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich belgien raum aachen*

Kenne noch die Lustige Forelle in Raeren-Eynatten nähe Aachen Lichtenbusch.
Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## Ralf-Hermanns (24. August 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich belgien raum aachen*

In Morsnet /Lontzen Nähe Kelmis/ Gemmenich .
2 Forellenteiche (1 Kleiner und 1 großer)
und 1  großer teich mit Schilf für Fried und Raubfisch.
15€ für die Forellenteiche glaub ich, wirft auch immer ein paar Lachsforellen mit rein.

Die Anlage ist sehr natürlich gehalten, nicht so künstliche Becken wie manch andere Teiche.

Fahre selber schon mal hin.

Bei bedarf kann ich dir eine genauere Karte bzw. Wegbeschreibung  geben.

Mfg Ralf


----------



## boby228 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich belgien raum aachen*

Nabend zusammen,

um schöne Lachsforellen zu fischen, fahre ich auch zu Lustigen Forelle nach Hauset. Einen weitere coole Möglichkeit ist "Montzen" auch ca. 10-20 km hinter der belgischen Grenze. Lohnt sich mal vorbei zu schauen.

Petri Zusammen


----------



## jummy (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich belgien raum aachen*

Hi!
Komme auch aus Aachen und wollte mal fragen was man da für Papiere braucht?

Nur den Erlaubnisschein vom Halter des Gewässers?!

gruss jummy


----------



## Kador (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich belgien raum aachen*

Hi,

sowohl für die "Lustige Forelle" als auch für die Teiche in Montzen reicht der Erlaubnisschein des Betreibers (ich setz mal voraus, daß du ansonsten Kenntnisse über tierschutzgerechtes Angeln hast).

Schöne Grüße

Heiko


----------



## max1993 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich belgien raum aachen*

Hi!
Also ich komme auch aus aachen und besuche regelmäßig sowohl Montzen als auch die "Lustige Forelle" (http://lustigeforelle.be/) . Beides TOP Forellenseen nähe Aachen, wobei ich die Lustige Forelle wegen dem großen und unterschiedlichem Fischreichtum Bevorzuge. Nicht nur Forellen sind dort mit einer supertollen Kampfkraft zu erwarten, sondern auch schöne Störe bis 1,50 Meter und schöne Karpfen bis zu 10 Kilo. 
Ich selber habe dort insgesamt im letzten jahr 4 Störe und 3 Karpfen an Teich 2 gefangen.

Gruß Max


----------



## crazyFish (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich belgien raum aachen*

Die Anlage in Montzen hat überrings ihren eigenen AB Thread, auch wenn ich es nicht mehr dahin schaffen werde: *Angeln in Montzen*


----------



## jogibaer1996 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich belgien raum aachen*

Guten abend zusammen!
ich bin 13 jahre alt, angel seit 7 jahren und seit 3 jahren sehr aktiv im Verein!
Ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand lust hätte mich mal zur lustigen forelle in hauset zu begleiten!? ich wollte z.b. am Sonntag (19.07.2009) mal losziehen.

viele grüße und petri heil

jogibaer


----------



## crazyFish (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich belgien raum aachen*

Lust ja nur leider habe ich (ersma) den Aachener Raum verlassen.

Also Jungs aus der Ecke AC Hände hoch, gibt es was schöneres als der nächsten Generation das Angeln zu vermitteln!


----------



## maetes82 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Forellenteich belgien raum aachen*

ich hab dann auch mal ne frage: kennt jemand den angelpark houderbock in manderfeld? 2 teiche, 1 grosser und 1 kleiner, wer war schon da und kann mir drüber berichten?


----------



## joel12 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenteich belgien raum aachen*

hi,leute
ich hab ne ganz wichtige frage,mit welcher fängigen angelmethode  angelt ihr in der lustigen forrelle .geh nämlich am freitag wieder an den grossen teich mit lachsforrellen.hab zwar schon 2,5 kg forrellen gefangen,aber ich möchte gern wissen wie ihr dass macht.bitte helft mir


----------



## Der Belgier (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Forellenteich belgien raum aachen*

Es gibt noch einen richtig grossen in recht der groesste den in ostbelgien gibt da gibts forellen von 5kg


----------



## Schuppenträger (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Forellenteich belgien raum aachen*

In Stolberg-Gressenich ist die Forellenzucht Mohnen. Die haben 3 Angelteiche. Sehr gepflegte Anlage. Ist auch von Aachen nicht weit weg.

Guckst Du hier www.mohnen-forelle.de


gruß

Michael


----------



## Lindaman (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenteich belgien raum aachen*

Hey Leute,
Ich war ewig nicht am Forellensee - und habe echt mal wieder Lust drauf.
Ich wohne in Aachen und bin mit dem Auto recht mobil.
Hat jemand Lust mal zusammen nen halben Tag zu machen? Kann sicher auch  von eurer Erfahrung profitieren. Würde mich definitiv freuen.

könnt Ihr mir gute Orte in der Nähe aktuell empfehlen?

Besten Gruß,
Fabian


----------

